# whats the point of living



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Smh...even if I do recover. ...whats the point. ....now I see the world for what it really is. ....all I feel I am is a bunch of thoughts. .. no identity at all....just freaks me out....all my life I never had to even wonder wtf I was til dp smh....


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

know how you feel


----------



## PhaseShift (Mar 9, 2012)

Here goes my first post, noticed your topic here Fernoso716 and thought I would respond.

I don't know if it is the right way to feel an identity (if there is a right way!) but picking up on the way people are around you, what people reflect back to you may contain little bits of information you need to build an identity for yourself. The way people react to you is a very individual thing whether you feel an identity or not eg. people often say the certainly feel I have an identity when I think I can't feel anything like that. I guess to say, your identity is still there. You just need the thought connection to it.

I think it might be the way we construct an identity in the first place; when we were young...in those formative years we cannot remember, we built an identity from reactions/successes/failures and general learning and took all of it on board. We are in essence a self assembled self from the begining, we take things in from lots of people in our life and add bits to ourselves and discard other bits. Others are sharing these little bits of themselves with us all the time, we just get a massive injection of this when we are young.

In terms of purpose and point of living....well......I think you and everyone who has DP has a unique (granted difficult) perspective that forces you to consider the actual meaning of life and purpose of living both for yourself and for the world. Most people don't even think about who or what they are at the levels we do, lucky people. The fact is that we create the world around us as ultra-connected human beings, we create things and give it the meaning we want to give it and I think this is the purpose we now have in the world. The sooner people wake up to themselves and realize that the responsibilities we put on to 'higher beings' actually relate directly to ourselves as a whole and our now important role on this planet the better. Does that make you feel more important....

You are a child of the world (Literally the world and life as whole created you, there is a long history that lead up to your conception) and you have an integral part to play no matter how you feel. Just keep on going. Ah anyway...I hope some of that makes sense for you.

In terms of living just aim for love, in whatever capacity you can muster. Do everything you can to help yourself and you will help others in the process







TC - PhaseShift


----------



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

cause I'm in that kind of mood, I'll leave you with a quote from Doctor Who:

"You know that, in nine hundred years of time and space and I've never met anybody who wasn't important before."

I think that, the point is what you make of it. we were born for some reason, what for we don't understand yet. but you can do things with your life that impacts others and the future. that's pretty cool.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

From a Christian perspective, it's to build a relationship with God and follow the teachings of Jesus Christ.

God gives you plenty of purpose to live, I hope someday you decide to search for Him. He loves you.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

"whats the point of living"
As a Christian , I've always seen life as not only a gift but a mission. God has a plan for EVERYONE.


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

But what are we?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

You will get out of this mindset. A few days ago I was seeing people as bunches of atoms, and pieced together features. I would watch TV and not be able to focus on the subject at all, just the person who was speaking, and how weird they looked (not superficially, but like puzzle pieces). This was my FIRM belief, nothing was stopping me from believing science and that we were clumps of atoms. I thought it would never end and I would never be able to relate to people or animals again.

Now, my husband is my husband. I experience instead of observe, and the DP goes in moments like this.

And that is a really important thing to learn, because this literally is all about perspective and beliefs, and both are changeable even if you think when times are bad they are not. They can and will change. You can and will feel like a different person at some point, it may take you off guard, but it happens.

Then you realise... that your mind is like water. Give it a mould, and it will fit to it. It can fit to the craziest moulds at the drop of a hat, and in that moment it is truth, but that doesn't stop you from pouring your mind into another mould, creating a new truth for you.


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very true. I like that


----------

